# What a comfy bed that Awntie Angelyn made.



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Please excuse the quality of the pictures, they are a tad blurry. 


Angelyn, you made a wonderful bed. Daisy loves it. :wub: Thank you for posting the beds.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Aww Daisy look beautiful in her new bed :wub: :wub: :wub: How cute!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

That bed looks extra comfy! Very nice!!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

adorable -- i love that print -- she made us a beautiful blanket --she does great work


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Awwww Debbie, Daisy looks so adorable in her new bed...Angelyn did a wonderful job!!!!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

What a cutie! What program did you use to make that? 

I'm just curious, what day is Daisy's birthday? I think her and Gigi's is very close. Gigi's is May 30th.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Aww...How cute!!!!! Daisy is a cutie pie!! the bed is gorgeous, Angelyn did a FABULOUS job!!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

LOVE DAISY'S NEW BED :wub: :wub: AND OF COURSE THE BABY DOLL IN IT :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

oh how really cute! I love that fabric - its perfect for little girl beds.


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

*How sweet of Angela to send such a pretty bed for a pretty baby. :wub: :wub: :wub: 


Hugs and tail wags


Dede and baby Katie from 'under down under' and precious memories of the little sausage


*


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Angelyn does make great things. :yes: When she posted this bed and the pink one, I could not resist. I had to get one but was tempted on getting both, lol. It is really comfy and poofy. I wonder if she makes one human size  they are that comfy! :tender: 

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Mar 22 2009, 07:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=749801


> What a cutie! What program did you use to make that?
> 
> I'm just curious, what day is Daisy's birthday? I think her and Gigi's is very close. Gigi's is May 30th.[/B]


The program I used is photoscape but I am noticing that when I make the file smaller in photobucket to post on SM, it makes it a tad blurry and the pics not that clear.  But it is a great photo editor program. 

Daisy was born on May 27th.  Looks like Gigi and Daisy are Memorial weekend babies. 

Thank you everyone for the sweet compliments. :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Angelyn does such amazing work!!! :yes: We love our new pink bed from Angelyn as well!!! :heart: 

Daisy is such a lil beauty!!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

What a beautiful bed! Daisy will certainly have extra sweet dreams in it!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Angleyn does wonderful work. That bed looks so comfy and Daisy looks so sweet in it. :wub: Angelyn made some blankets for the kids and she'll also be making them beds.


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

What a cute bed with a cutie pie in it!! Love that fabric!!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

She's so cute with her new bed! And her looking in the box reminds me of another curious girl I know around here...


----------



## Reenie (May 1, 2008)

How nice and fluffy looking. Daisy looks beautiful in her new pretty bed :wub: :wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

That's a super cute bed for your little cutiepie. :aktion033:


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

Ooo what a cute bed! Daisy looks so comfy in it! Good work Angelyn!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Thank you everyone for all the sweet comments. I agree Angelyn is extremely talented. I love her creations.


QUOTE (thinkpink @ Mar 23 2009, 08:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=749986


> She's so cute with her new bed! And her looking in the box reminds me of another curious girl I know around here... [/B]


LMAO, Daisy is starting to realize that when the mail man comes to the door it usually means it is something for her. So now every time there is a box, she has to explore it and gets upset when it is not opened on her schedule, lol!!


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

She looks adorable in her new bed :wub: Angelynn did an awesome job!


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

Looks like Daisy loves the new bed! LOVE that print! So pretty!


----------



## suzanne (Nov 23, 2004)

QUOTE (SicilianRose @ Mar 22 2009, 07:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=749787


> Please excuse the quality of the pictures, they are a tad blurry.[/B]


i think it's your lens that needs to be cleaned


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

cute bed for a cute little girl :wub:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Pebble's Mama @ Mar 28 2009, 07:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=752908


> She looks adorable in her new bed :wub: Angelynn did an awesome job![/B]


Daisy loves the bed, she has the choice of two beds in her Expen at night and she always chooses Angelynn's bed. :wub: Angelynn did a wonderful job. I had to wash it yesterday and it did well in the washer. You can tell it was made with great quality and love. :wub: 


QUOTE (malteserus @ Mar 29 2009, 11:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=753561


> Looks like Daisy loves the new bed! LOVE that print! So pretty![/B]


She really does. She looked a little lost without it last night while it was drying.

QUOTE (suzanne @ Mar 30 2009, 12:36 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=753583


> QUOTE (SicilianRose @ Mar 22 2009, 07:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=749787





> Please excuse the quality of the pictures, they are a tad blurry.[/B]


i think it's your lens that needs to be cleaned
[/B][/QUOTE]

Lens is not dirty. it is blurry because of the slide show program I used and then having to resize the slide show in photobucket so it would not be too big here on SM. 

QUOTE (jodublin @ Mar 30 2009, 09:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=753672


> cute bed for a cute little girl :wub:[/B]


Thank you Jo. :wub:


----------

